# The Best Modern Commentary on Acts?



## sastark

Lord willing, I will be starting a Bible study through the book of Acts in a few weeks. I plan on using Matthew Henry's commentary and Poole as well, but I would like to supplement that with a good modern commentary (one that preferably addresses any "issues" with the text/history which have arisen since the time of Henry/Poole).

What is the best modern commentary on Acts?


----------



## Marrow Man

Seth, this may not be exactly what you're looking for, but Dennis Johnson has a wonderful book on Acts entitled _The Message of Acts in the History of Redemption_. It is broken up into 12 chapters which makes it handy for a Bible study. In particular, the book is very good at showing OT connections (particularly with the LXX) and modern relevance to the issues in Acts.


----------



## EricP

I am no arbiter of "best", but I learned a lot and had much information to teach a series on Acts from Polhill's New American Commentary on Acts.


----------



## SolaScriptura

The best modern commentary on Acts? 

I'd say go with Darrell Bock's commentary on Acts. While you're at it, get his massive commentary on Luke.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell

I have found John R. W. Stott's _The Message of Acts_ helpful; but would use it in conjunction with other commentaries.


----------



## CharlieJ

One of the best ones for historical background, apologetic material, ancient language help, and such is _The Book of Acts_ by F. F. Bruce. It appears in the NICNT series. I used it as my standby commentary during a Greek exegesis class focused on Acts.


----------



## greenbaggins

I'd second Ben's recommendation of Bock, and I would pick up Peterson's new effort in the Pillar series, as well. Also, although not Reformed, Witherington's commentary on Acts is a wonderful resource, especially for background information.


----------

